
YouTube announces Music Key subscription service, starting at $7.99 per month - Jeyathas
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/11/12/youtube-announces-music-subscription-service/
======
sebie
So to break that article down, all it really is, is a Paid-music subscription
to YouTube videos/music? (With no ads, offline use and a music player?)
Doesn't seem that worth-while to me..

